# Your thoughts on my fish stock list



## Ice

After doing a lot of reading on marine fish compatibilties for my future SW tank, I'd like to hear your thoughts on my fish list.

46G Bowfront aquarium stock list:

1 Ocelleris Clownfish (tank-bred)
1 B&W Ocelleris Claownfish (tank-bred)
2 Bangaii or PJ Cardinalfish
1 Possum Wrasse or Pink Streak Wrasse
1 Clown Goby (either Citrinis or Green)
1 Multicolor Dwarf Angelfish (this will be the last fish added to the tank)

Inverts:

2 or 3 Peppermint Shrimp
1 Scarlet Shrimp or Blue Coral Banded Shrimp (if CB do play nice with Peppermints)
Blue Tuxedo Urchin

and of course Reef Cleaner package (I was told to get snails, not hermits, Don't know why though)


----------



## revisMVP

I also have a 46 bow front and I suggest getting a bicolor angel. It is a beautiful fish and mine has literally ate every single piece of algae in my tank so you really can't go wrong with it.


----------



## Ice

Update on my invert stock:

2 Scarlet Skunk Shrimps
1 Blue Tuxedo Urchin


No on the Bi Color Angel since it states 'with caution' in reef tank.

How did you set your LR? Center seamont? Open lagoon? Two seamounts? Open lagoon with single seamount?


----------



## revisMVP

Mine is setup more like an open lagoon with just a few rocks stacked here and there. My lawnmower blenny actually made his own "tunnel" system under a few rocks.


----------



## Ice

Do you have a pic? I'm curious on how it looks in a 46G bowfront tank. Thanks in advance.


----------



## e048

If you're doing corals steer away from angels


----------



## Ice

The Multicolor dwarf angel won't bother corals. I've already got an inquriy confirmation through ReefCentral forums a long while back.

I've updated my stocklist to this:

2 Ocelleris Clownfish (orange, B&W)
2 Bangaii Cardinalfish (M & F)
Royal Gramma
Pink Streaked Wrasse
Possum Wrasse (was confirmed a Possum & Pink Streak Wrasse will not bother each other)
Multicolor Dwarf Angelfish - he will be the LAST fish introduced.

Inverts:

2 Scarlet Skunk Shrimps
Blue Tuxedo Urchin
CUC (blue legged hermits, snails etc...)


----------



## Ice

And if I decide to go the Nano direction (16 gallon Nuvo tank)

Either:

2 Ocelleris Clownfish (orange, B&W)
Possum or Pick Streak Wrasse

OR...

Either:

A pair of Fiji Barberi Clownfish

If a pair is not doable, I will have:

1 Fiji Barberi Clownfish
1 Fiji Devil Damselfish


----------



## TheOldSalt

Whoa.. you were doing great up until the end there...
Fiji Devils are aptly named. Don't try to keep one with anything else in such a tiny tank.


----------



## Ice

The more I thought about it the Fiji Devil Damsel, more I wondered if it was even a good idea to begin with. I'll stick with a pair of Fiji Barberi Clownfish if I decide to go that route due to them being a little more aggressive than the Ocelleris Clowns. They look very similar to Tomato clowns only in a slightly smaller version (3.5 inches matured).


----------



## Fishfirst

Ice said:


> The Multicolor dwarf angel won't bother corals. I've already got an inquriy confirmation through ReefCentral forums a long while back. *heheh, reefcentral... the place where you can find any answer to any question. These are the same people who argue with me about an obvious ID on a wrasse and can't get it right. Multicolors are just as prone to picking as any other angel sorry to say. *
> 
> I've updated my stocklist to this:
> 
> 2 Ocelleris Clownfish (orange, B&W)
> 2 Bangaii Cardinalfish (M & F)
> Royal Gramma
> Pink Streaked Wrasse
> Possum Wrasse (was confirmed a Possum & Pink Streak Wrasse will not bother each other)
> Multicolor Dwarf Angelfish - he will be the LAST fish introduced.
> 
> Inverts:
> 
> 2 Scarlet Skunk Shrimps
> Blue Tuxedo Urchin
> CUC (blue legged hermits, snails etc...)


----------



## Fishfirst

Ice said:


> The more I thought about it the Fiji Devil Damsel, more I wondered if it was even a good idea to begin with. I'll stick with a pair of Fiji Barberi Clownfish if I decide to go that route due to them being a little more aggressive than the Ocelleris Clowns. They look very similar to Tomato clowns only in a slightly smaller version (3.5 inches matured).


Why ruin a nice peaceful tank with some bullies? I'm sure your pink streak and possum wrasse, royal gramma, and bangaii cardinals would prefer these fish to be left out of the tank. I think you should reconsider on these mini tomato clowns that are more than likely going to be very stressful on an otherwise peaceful tank. Multicolors aren't exactly bold either toward fish that are aggressive toward them.


----------



## Ice

Fishfirst said:


> Why ruin a nice peaceful tank with some bullies? I'm sure your pink streak and possum wrasse, royal gramma, and bangaii cardinals would prefer these fish to be left out of the tank. I think you should reconsider on these mini tomato clowns that are more than likely going to be very stressful on an otherwise peaceful tank. Multicolors aren't exactly bold either toward fish that are aggressive toward them.


Hold on. LOL!

If I decide to start with a 16g Nuvo, I would have only a pair of clowns (either Ocelleris clowns- orange and B&W; OR a pair of Fij Barberi Clowns)

If I went with the 46g BF (which may happen down the road)

1 pair of Ocelleris Clowns (orange and B&W)
1 pair of Bangaii Cardinalfish (male & female)
Pink Streaked Wrasse
Possum wrasse
Royal Gramma
Multicolor Dwarf Angel - he will be the last fish added.

I was informed in another site (ReefCentral) this angel will be fine as long as it is the last fish added and will not nip corals.


----------



## Gregoryalln854

Most any dwarf angel will be fine. You can add the dwarf angel when ever, if it starts to bully then just change your rock work and they will quit. The Bicolor would really only bully the Royal Gramma if not added first(going off your stock list). I once pulled off having 11 dwarf angels in 1-150gallon. Also depending on the fish there is always a chance they will nip corals. I had 1 bicolor do some nipping, but this was the only one. I also had 2 yellow coris wrasse's ravage my corals, they were replaced and the next pair never touched them.


----------



## Fishfirst

Ice said:


> Hold on. LOL!
> 
> If I decide to start with a 16g Nuvo, I would have only a pair of clowns (either Ocelleris clowns- orange and B&W; OR a pair of Fij Barberi Clowns)
> 
> If I went with the 46g BF (which may happen down the road)
> 
> 1 pair of Ocelleris Clowns (orange and B&W)
> 1 pair of Bangaii Cardinalfish (male & female)
> Pink Streaked Wrasse
> Possum wrasse
> Royal Gramma
> Multicolor Dwarf Angel - he will be the last fish added.
> 
> I was informed in another site (ReefCentral) this angel will be fine as long as it is the last fish added and will not nip corals.


Like I said... you can get the answer you want somewhere on reef central. There are people who know what they are talking about on there and then there are idoits. In my experience EVERY angel has a chance of nipping corals. And I've kept thousands of these animals in reefs.


----------



## Ice

Fishfirst said:


> Like I said... you can get the answer you want somewhere on reef central. There are people who know what they are talking about on there and then there are idoits. In my experience EVERY angel has a chance of nipping corals. And I've kept thousands of these animals in reefs.


No disrespect but I usually go to reefcentral or other SW forum site due to inactivity in the salt forums here. While I do understand the risks of dwarf angels nipping corals, but I believe some won't bother with them. Just my opinion. 

I don't feel reefcentral are all idiots. Many have been helpful and given me a lot of insight on a variety of questions and topics regarding saltwater aquaria keeping.


----------



## Fishfirst

The majority of opinion on reef central is based on one fish that they've kept or just a regurgitation of what they've heard. I've kept probably 40 of these fish in the past 3 years. You stated that it will not nip corals, I just disagree in the absolute statement (as with most things in this hobby). I've had multicolors harrass corals a handful of times, every angel has a personality and every angel truly is different. I'm not saying this site is better for information, but I do believe that I have more experience than say 99% on reef central with this particular fish.


----------



## Ice

No disrespect to you, but I'm not touching that last comment regarding you having more experience than those on Reef Central.


----------



## Fishfirst

No disrespect to you, but I've been answering questions to the likes of the elite on reefcentral for a few years now. You see, I've sold fish to the majority of the most famous of the experts on that forum. Like I said, most of these people have had one or two of these fish and that is the extent of their experience.


----------



## Ice

Okay - I will agree with you regarding reefentral. These last few months, I have read a lot of threads with newbies asking questions and answered by some so-called experts and those questions are turned around by the more experienced reefers. There is no doubt there will be one who thinks he knows it all than the next guy. That I've caught on quick when I first signed up there.

I do have one question for you regarding SW tank set-up change of mine.

After spending considerable time researching a possible nano tank set-upo with beginner corals, I've looked into getting a 16G Nuvo tank by Innovative Marine. The reason I'm choosing this tank is cost and space.

I am very well aware a nano tank has very little room for error and is often frowned upon for a beginner to start up with. I know bigger is better and much easier to correct/fix anything that's seem off (pH , salinity, etc...).

I am confident I can do it. My stock would simply be a pair of Clownfish (Ocelleris or Fiji Clowns) and a scarlet cleaner shrimp.

Beginner corals and its placement as shown below:










My question - 

Is it possible to do away with a calcium reactor or kalkwasser and do simple dosing of calcium for the corals intended to house? Or would partial water changes using Reef salt mix as opposed to Marine salt mix (fish onlies set-up). I'm planning on using Reef salt mix as my salt water mix source.


----------



## Fishfirst

Dosing is entirely dependant upon the inhabitants of the tank. As the stoney coral bioload increases demand for calcium magnesium and strontium increases, thus your question comes with some complexity and there is no straight forward answer. On a tank that small though a calc reactor is more than likely going to be overkill no matter how many corals you have. Dosing maybe necessary when the tank is mature, water changes may be sufficient with an immature tank. The key to this question is testing frequently.


----------



## Ice

Thank you. Having finding out whether or not to invest in a calcium reactor or kalkwasser has been the most confusing to me - especially for a nano tank. I do realize they are a must have for tanks larger than nano tanks with corals and clams - just wasn't sure with smaller tanks. I do agree testing for calcium is a must and dosing calcium must be done carefully when needed.

One last question - explain to me what is GFO (Granular Ferric Oxide) is?


----------



## Fishfirst

Basically like carbon that specificially targets the removal of phosphates. Usually used in a reactor, but can be used in a media bag as well.


----------

